# Samick Limbs on PSE Razorback



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I do not know, but I would like to ask, why?


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

Why? I can get a deal on the PSE, but it only goes to 35 lbs. Fine for what I want to do initially, but might want heavier DW for later on. I like the look of the PSE riser better, feels better to me also. Considered buying a Sage, but all limbs under 50# are backordered.


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they will interchange limbs. All those imported 3-peice take down wood budget bows appear to come from the same mold. Keep in mind the Razorback has a flat shelf. Not sure if you were planning to shoot of the shelf or not.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

My wife has a razor back. I just stuck a little piece of leather or something under the rug so the shelf isn't flat.


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

After holding and drawing both the Sage and the Razorback, I bought the Razorback. The Sage just stacked way too much at my DL of 29". The Sage was a 35#, but actual DW was 38# at 28". I went with 30# on the Razorback, drew 32# at 29". 

BTW, the Razorback is made by Greatree, the riser is made of real wood, oak, maple and cherry, and the fit and finish was much better. It didn't hurt that the bow was less money as well, but not enough to make my decision.

I took some thick leather, skived the bottom side on both ends and created a crown of about 1/8", and glued it on the shelf. I then made a leather plate for the riser so the arrow just points to the left of the string about 1/8" as well. 

Do you think I have enough crown?

The string is 12 strands, and the center serving is soo small the nocks slide up and down. I'll make a new string of D75 with proper center serving size for the nock. These bows are approved for ff strings. Called PSE and Greatree to confirm. 

The string measures 58", and the brace comes out right at 8". Think I should make the string an inch long longer for more brace adjustment? 

So now I have lots of tinkering to do, then do it again, as I also bought my son the exact bow. It will be a little different for final tune, as his DL is only 27".


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah, I'd agree that the Razorback's riser has a better finish. My cousin has a sage and my sister-in-law has a Razorback. I prefer the sage limbs though (they don't have decals). I was not aware the razorback is ff compatible.



vaguru said:


> I took some thick leather, skived the bottom side on both ends and created a crown of about 1/8", and glued it on the shelf. I then made a leather plate for the riser so the arrow just points to the left of the string about 1/8" as well.
> 
> Do you think I have enough crown?


If it will tune and arrow flight is clean than yes. You may also want to try an elevated rest one of these days. I started shooting off the shelf because it was "trad", but tried a rest out of boardum one day and don't plan to go back (on recurves at least). Some prefer the shelf and some prefer a rest; but you won't know for sure until you try both.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

Jimmy blackmon has a video showing how he fixes up those flat shelves with a chunk of wood.

I started with an elevated rest because I had a bunch of arrows outfitted with plastic vanes. You can get shoot good either way but I think handling is better off the shelf especially for hunting.


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

Well am I surprised! First let me say that the string length I mentioned of 58" is incorrect. I didn't put it in the stretcher. When tensioned to 100# as it should be, it's 59 1/2". 

I didn't have any .600 spine arrows in stock, but did have some GT UL500 with a .500 spine. I left them full length at 30", installed an insert, 100 gr point and a standard GT nock. Shooting through paper at 6'' tear definitely showed stiff, so I added 50 gr weight to the insert. Tear improved greatly, but still stiff. Added another 50 gr weight and near bullet hole. Added another 20 gr weight, showed slightly weak, removed that and added a 10 gr weight. That too showed slightly weak, so i removed it and settled on 100 gr point and (2) 50 gr weights for a total of 100 gr added weight.

Shot through paper a dozen times and each was near a perfect bullet hole! I'm very surprised, since I haven't shot fingers since '78.

Moved back to 5 yds, then 10 yds (max I have in the basement), and still great flight. I shot a 1" group at 10 yds bare shaft!

As I didn't have any feathers, or a shooting glove for that matter ( I was shooting bare fingers and they were getting sore), went to the closest shop and bought a glove and enough feathers to fletch 6 arrows.

Fletched 4" parabolic RH vane, straight fletch with 2 degree offset (as I didn't want to change my jig). Shot through paper at 6', bullet hole! Consistant as can be, time after time.

Chronoed the setup, 32# @29", off the shelf with fingers using 425 gr arrow. 149, 150, 150 fps. Impressed, I had my son shoot the bow, he to finally got it shooting bullet holes through paper.

So.....I proceeded to set his up the same way. I made his string of D75, 12 strand same as mine, crowned the shelf with leather, added a leather side plate identical to mine. Made his string 1" longer so as to try different brace heights. Ended up with the same 8 1/4" brace to tune bullet hole. His draw is actually 27 1/4" and this same 425 gr arrow chronoed 138, 139, 139 fps for 3 consecutitve shots. Not to shabby.

I'll get some .600 spine GT's and see how much weight I can loose from the arrow and how much more speed I can gain. 

I'm very impressed with these bows and look forward to many hours of "just shooting", having fun! 

BTW, I'll take the decals over the non decaled bow, due to smooth draw with no stacking that I experienced with the non decaled model. Would have preferred black limbs, but a roll of camo tape can fix that, not that I'll hunt with a 30# recurve.


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

The RAZORBACKS are great bows. I have not played with limb swapping, but I can take a look the next time I have different limbs in my hand.

My favorite way to set them up with with a SUPER REST. The shelf isnt the easiest to set up, and the super rests are cheap, fast and easy. 

Scuff up the limbs and riser with 0000 steel wool, then paint with flat shaker cans if the bright white gets to you.

For the weights above 35 pounds, the "STALKER" with PSE's name on it has weights from 35 to 50 pounds and is a heavier duty riser. 

Have fun!


----------



## Firefox (Oct 7, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Samick Sage limbs on a PSE Razorback ?

OK/not OK ?

thanks


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

Here is your answer. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2192800&p=1069482678#post1069482678


----------

